# Ember Tetra fry pic



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

here is a shot of one of my suprise hatching of Embers in my shrimp tanK. The parents were not near as bright red as these little guys are. I think there are only 2 but I am not sure.
lousy picture but really shows how bright they are. The parents are very pale colored.
Now I know how they got their name Ember. It looks like al little hot glowing Ember from fire!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi brownietrout,

Nice pic! Glad to see you are doing so well, keep up the good work.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, it looks great! Congrats!


----------

